

Rails 3 Upgrade Handbook - jeremymcanally
http://railsupgradehandbook.com

======
jseifer
To everyone calling this spam, the author is a well respected member of the
Ruby community and has already written a ton of information on the subject,
for free, at his blog (<http://omgbloglol.com/>). He also wrote the rails-
upgrade gem. I'm sure at least a few people here will be upgrading current
rails apps to version 3 when it comes out so I could see it being of interest.

------
kjf
What's wrong with

<http://guides.rails.info/3_0_release_notes.html>

~~~
jpcx01
After scanning through most of the PDF, the Release Notes are mostly superior.
JM provides some decent info though, and the checklist at the end will be
useful to people. Worth 12 bucks probably.

~~~
tibbon
I figure it it saves me 10 minutes- then it was definitely work $12.

------
mebe
Are you planning on releasing a physical copy?

------
jerome_etienne
This is a link to a site which does nothing but selling a electronic book...

It does seem like spam to me. I don't see a conceptual difference with the
Viagra emails i frequently receive.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
It's a paid content that is useful to some here (hence the upvotes).

Do you mean paid content or services shouldn't be posted here ?

~~~
jerome_etienne
yep, and viagra is usefull to some people with emails... your argument is not
convincing. This is cheap dialectic.

oh and additionnaly viagra is usefull to some people reading HN... do you mean
it is ok to advertuze viagra in HN ? (i can do cheap dialectic too :)

more seriously, this 'news' is clearly a spam and lets please avoid spam on
HN.

~~~
davidw
If you stop and think about it for a minute, Rails is fairly topical for this
site, whereas e.d. is not.

I think there is nothing wrong with trying to sell something that you've
worked hard on; isn't that what most of us are doing here?

That said, I didn't vote this up and don't think I would buy this book.

~~~
jerome_etienne
well i dunno for you but i see very few 'news' which are direct links on the
products sold by the posters. So no, i dont think this is what most of us are
doing here.

i wont talk on this thread again. no hard feeling here, just trying to avoid
more spamming in the future. have fun

